# Feminizing Seeds. The Rodelization Method



## Kratose (Jan 26, 2009)

A few of my friends from these forums asked me about info about making Feminized seeds. I was going to use the Rodelization method. This was featured in the High Times magazine. So I was going to make a thread about that method, but I came across a online article of it. 

I figure it be best to hear it from the person who created this method then me. I hope this helps growers who want to try and feminize see.

Enjoy!  

Written By Soma





Creating feminized cannabis seeds is an art. Just like art, there are a few different methods of application. I have written about some of my different methods of making seeds in previous HIGH TIMES articles. I have used gibberellic acid, pH stress, light stress, and fertilizer stress to force my female plants to make seeds. All of these methods are harsh on the plants, and some, like the gibberellic acid, are not organic. In my search for cleaner, more earth-friendly ways of working with the cannabis plant, I have found a new way to make feminized seeds. Feminized seeds occur as a result of stress, rather than genetics. All cannabis plants can and will make male flowers under stress. Certain strains like a higher pH, some a lower one. Some like a lot of food, some like much less. There is quite a lot of variety in marijuana genetics, and you can&#8217;t treat every plant the same way.

It takes many harvests before you really get to know a particular strain. Just like getting to know human friends, it takes time. I have grown the same strains for close to a decade, and am truly getting to know every nuance the different plants exhibit. I can recognize them from a distance. I must say that I get a lot of help from my friends, both in making seeds and in learning new and better ways of working with this sacred plant.

I named this new method "Rodelization," after a friend who helped me realize and make use of this way of creating female seeds. After growing crop after crop of the same plants in the same conditions, I noticed that if I flowered the plants 10-14 days longer than usual, they would develop male "bananas." A male banana is a very slight male flower on a female marijuana plant that is formed because of stress. Usually they do not let out any pollen early enough to make seeds, but they sometimes do. They are a built-in safety factor so that in case of severe conditions, the plant can make sure the species is furthered. 

To me, a male banana is quite a beautiful thing. It has the potential of making all female seeds. Many growers out there have male-banana phobia. They see one and have heart palpitations, they want to cut down the entire crop, or at the very least take tweezers and pluck the little yellow emergency devices out. I call them "emergency devices" because they emerge at times of stress. 

In the Rodelization method, the male banana is very valuable. After growing your female plants 10-14 days longer than usual, hang them up to dry, then carefully take them off the drying lines and inspect for bananas. Each and every banana should be removed, and placed in a small bag labeled very accurately. These sealed bags can be placed in the fridge for one or two months and still remain potent.

For the next phase, you need to have a separate crop that&#8217;s already 2 1/2 weeks into flowering. Take your sealed bags of pollen out of the fridge, and proceed to impregnate your new crop of females. To do this, you must first match the female plant and the pollen from the same strain in the previous crop. Shut all the fans in the growroom down. Then take a very fine paintbrush, dip it in the bag of pollen, and paint it on the female flower. Do this to each different strain you have growing together. I have done it with up to 10 different kinds in the same room with great success.

I use the lower flowers to make seeds, leaving the top colas seedless for smoking. This method takes time (two crops), but is completely organic, and lets you have great-quality smoke at the same time you make your female seeds. If you&#8217;re one of those growers who&#8217;s never grown seeds for fear of not having something good to smoke, you will love this method.

You can also use this pollen to make new female crosses by cross-pollinating. The older females with the male bananas can be brought into the room with the younger, unpollinated females after they are three weeks into flowering. Turn all of the circulation fans on high, and the little bits of pollen will proceed to make it around the room. Do this for several days. Six to seven weeks later, you will have ripe 100% feminized seeds; not nearly as many as a male plant would make, but enough to start over somewhere else with the same genetics.

As a farmer who has been forced to move his genetics far away from where they started, I know very well the value of seeds. My friend Adam from ThSeeds in Amsterdam has a motto that I love to borrow these days: Drop seeds not bombs.



And that was the article. I hope its helpful! 

KRATOSE


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 26, 2009)

*Good read Kratose plus rep in time!*


----------



## Kratose (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks somebeech. Ya, it wont let ya rep me again huh.

Not a problem millo


----------



## clowdy (Jan 26, 2009)

hey kratose ya i hear this article from some where on here before.i dont remember
but its always good to know.specally for people who didnt read it yet
i tryed but it wont let me rep u.it says i have to spread the love first lol :0)


----------



## Kratose (Jan 26, 2009)

clowdy said:


> hey kratose ya i hear this article from some where on here before.i dont remember
> but its always good to know.specally for people who didnt read it yet
> i tryed but it wont let me rep u.it says i have to spread the love first lol :0)


I checked for this before posting, and didn't find nothing. Are you talking about you seen it on the internet, or these forums. I wouldn't want to make a thread if someone else already did it.

But its a good read.


----------



## clowdy (Jan 26, 2009)

ya its a good read no not the internet but it was in someones journal.some one went into someone elses journal and put it in i think pasted it like u did.i cant remember which one but if i come across it again ill let u know


----------



## Kratose (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh, well if its in a journal thats fine.

I wanted to make a thread for all to see.


----------



## Ramona's (Jan 26, 2009)

great read, ive been trying to find out more on how to feminize seeds, or at least get a high percentage of female seeds since i restart all my mother plants from seed every so often. i dont like having plants over 4 months old in my house.

again, it was a good read. thanks for sharing


----------



## Kratose (Jan 26, 2009)

Ramona's said:


> great read, ive been trying to find out more on how to feminize seeds, or at least get a high percentage of female seeds since i restart all my mother plants from seed every so often. i dont like having plants over 4 months old in my house.
> 
> again, it was a good read. thanks for sharing


And thats why I do it. Comments like that. Thanks man, I am really glad it could help!


----------



## clowdy (Jan 26, 2009)

hey there u go some good coments already i see ur real happy.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 29, 2009)

Bump for a kick ass song.

KottonMouth Kings - Gonna smoke weed for the rest of my life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60T7mYA2Q7c&feature=related


----------



## bicycle racer (Jan 29, 2009)

succesfully used this method recently with a past ripe female pre98 bubba kush it pollinated bannana kush/ogre and blue dream. i harvested most of the plant and let 20% continue past its finish date to get the pollen so i had good smoke and was able to get the precious female pollen. what was left of the plant will soon be hash. i can see the seeds forming as we speak. seeds i have made in the past were standard male/females they germ very well so i hope these are as strong. i will know in a couple months. at first i thought the pollen did not take so i re-applied which made too many seeds oh well. im also experimenting with the colloidal silver method of fem seed production we will see if that works as well as this method.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 29, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> succesfully used this method recently with a past ripe female pre98 bubba kush it pollinated bannana kush/ogre and blue dream. i harvested most of the plant and let 20% continue past its finish date to get the pollen so i had good smoke and was able to get the precious female pollen. what was left of the plant will soon be hash. i can see the seeds forming as we speak. seeds i have made in the past were standard male/females they germ very well so i hope these are as strong. i will know in a couple months. at first i thought the pollen did not take so i re-applied which made too many seeds oh well. im also experimenting with the colloidal silver method of fem seed production we will see if that works as well as this method.



Cool man, good to know someone here has used this method besides me. When you thought the pollen did not take, what were you using to look at it? Just the naked eye or a Jewelry scope? Because if you had a good 60X to 100X microscope you would of been able to see like a small snow on the flowers. 

So you will probably get quit a few seeds. Did you just pollinate one branch, or did you do the whole plant? Most likely, if you used more pollen, more of the plant will have seeds, but hey, thats not a bad thing, your doing it for seeds. Just wont get best yield as in bud wise, or the best quality. But you will have a bunch of seeds to make some pretty ladies!


----------



## bicycle racer (Jan 31, 2009)

i will have many im haphazard in my methods. i grab a bannana rub it between my fingers and apply by hand lol it works though.


----------



## clowdy (Feb 1, 2009)

where do u apply the banana too?


----------



## DaKine (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm currently trying this method. I too cut the big buds and let the rest go 3 weeks past harvest. I hope the bananas formed, I have never seen one so I don't know what I'm looking at or for. 

Can someone please show me a pic or at least describe what I'm looking for clearly.


----------



## clowdy (Feb 1, 2009)

ow ok i know now what ya saying about the bananas lol.
ya instead of the reg male sacks u will see little banana shape sacks where the other male sacks will be.


----------



## DaKine (Feb 1, 2009)

clowdy said:


> ow ok i know now what ya saying about the bananas lol.
> ya instead of the reg male sacks u will see little banana shape sacks where the other male sacks will be.


Will there be a bunch? Or am I just looking for a few here and there? Also the male bananas won't have hairs coming out right? Not that Im a total noob. I started out with clones, and have always been fortunate to have been able to get 6 other strains in clones. I have never seen a male.


----------



## DaKine (Feb 1, 2009)

Help? plz...... I trimmed already and don't know if I will be able to get the bananas off, if the buds drys too much. Thats IF I can find them.


----------



## born2killspam (Feb 1, 2009)

There may not be many.. Your genetics may grow none at all.. They'll start by poking their nose out of the bud and will get longer with time.. Early it looks kind of like a monster mutant oversized calyx, but the texture is different..
As for drying, that isn't a problem.. The faster they dry once the pollen is fully mature, the more viable it will be..


----------



## weezyFbaby (Feb 26, 2009)

Any advise for feminizing autos?


----------



## Kratose (Apr 25, 2010)

Been a long time since I wrote this. Glad many of you found it helpful. I been MIA from the forums for some time now. (Years) Its good to be back.


----------



## 808fatcloudsTWO (Apr 26, 2010)

wait..so all you have to do is keep the plants in the flowering stage until they sprout male bananas ?...


----------



## Kratose (Sep 9, 2010)

808fatcloudsTWO said:


> wait..so all you have to do is keep the plants in the flowering stage until they sprout male bananas ?...



No, that's not all, but that's the start of the process. Have you ever grown ur bud before and see little yellow things sticking out? Those re the Bananas they are talking about. It will show up sometimes if your plant has been stressed, and also if you been flowering to long. Those Bananas are the key to making the Feminized seeds. But after that you need a 2nd crop flowering to pollinate with. Give the article another read over encase there are things you have missed.

Sorry it took awhile for me to give you a response. Been pretty busy lately and haven't been able to get on much.


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 10, 2010)

ok so do i have to stressed the plant? and then let it flower for a longer period of time to get that banana? im guessing no since it will reverse it or make it a hermie. or just like do the regualr flowering and let it flower longer then i get the bananas without the stressing? dang sorry noob here. do u have any pictures of it? yellow things? what yellow things? please send pic these is really interesting


----------



## Kratose (Sep 11, 2010)

When U Flower for that extra time that is what stresses the plants. Yeah, sometimes the bananas will show without u even meaning to get the to show. I can try to find some pics of what it looks like for you. The yellow things are the bananas. They poke out of the buds, and it really looks like the end of a banana. I will see if i can find a pic for you. Just give me a little because i got a lot going on atm


----------



## Kratose (Sep 13, 2010)

I got that picture for you. Look where it says Yikes! You can seen a little yellow looking banana popping out of the bud. This is what you are looking for. If someone has a better pic, maybe one that is more magnified, let me know. For now I Hope the picture helps!


View attachment 1153471


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 14, 2010)

i kinda cant see what it looks like, i do have some yellow sac going on some of my stressed plant im nt sure if thats a banana though, and then if i see some banana what should i w8 for in ored for me to take it out? all in all i appreciate the effort in helping to find a pic


----------



## Kratose (Oct 11, 2010)

littleflavio said:


> i kinda cant see what it looks like, i do have some yellow sac going on some of my stressed plant im nt sure if thats a banana though, and then if i see some banana what should i w8 for in ored for me to take it out? all in all i appreciate the effort in helping to find a pic


Sorry man I could have sworn I responded to this. Not sure what happened to my response. Ok, If you see some yellow looking thing that doesn't belong in the bud, that is the male banana. You can take it out when you see it. Use tweasers. Then you can use it to pollinate a female of the same strain. Or freeze and save for later.


----------



## HashGod (Jan 26, 2011)

Rodelization is just going to create normal seeds. A self pollinating female do-sent create magic seeds. Try germinating seeds from a female that has self pollinated and you will just get normal seeds.


----------



## RICHARD EVANS (Mar 6, 2011)

interesting its a good read


----------



## XRagnorX (Jul 11, 2011)

thank you for the sacrifice


----------



## bamfrivet (Jul 11, 2011)

Rodelization sounds a lot like herming your plants and using that pollen to another plant... I bet you that these "femanized" (actually hermed) seeds will have very high rates of herming from different sources of stress or are just flat out herms to start off with. Just grow a hermd plant and collect it's seeds instead of using this method, it's the same thing but you don't have to waste your time with 2 crops to get seeds.


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 11, 2011)

bamfrivet said:


> Rodelization sounds a lot like herming your plants and using that pollen to another plant... I bet you that these "femanized" (actually hermed) seeds will have very high rates of herming from different sources of stress or are just flat out herms to start off with. Just grow a hermd plant and collect it's seeds instead of using this method, it's the same thing but you don't have to waste your time with 2 crops to get seeds.


Herm risk depends on the resiliency to aboid herming under natural stressors.. The reason why treatments like GA or colloidal silver are used is because good candidates for feminization won't produce seeds to to natural stresses, so those methods are the only way to convince them to do so..
If you have a plant that can handle early stresses like a champion, but does poke bananas when over-ripe then it's likely a decent candidate to use for feminized seeds because pollen isn't a threat at that time unless you have early flowering plants growing near it..
I don't know how likely it is for great stress handlers to rodelize though.. All I can say is that I've seen rodelized male flowers grow off of plants that didn't seem to herm much at all under low stress conditions.. That said, I did find a few mystery seeds/pound in those plants when harvested properly, so they may not have been good candidates.. 
Personally I'd much rather clone from a great mother from two great lines than play with feminized seeds.. Even if a plant is a superb candidate for feminization, its offspring will be less superb due to the generation of pure inbreeding.. Ideally ppl should be herming one great candidate, taking the pollen, and fertilizing another great candidate with that pollen.. That way you get less inbreeding fatigue, and less chance of easy to herm seeds..
Plants are generally MUCH more resilient to inbreeding problems than 
humans are, but there is still a small downside..


----------



## tokingtiger (May 30, 2012)

Awsome new site i found, here is link to this method and the one using silver. 
http://growweedeasy.com/how-to-make-your-own-feminized-marijuana%20seeds


----------

